# vivid-sources, poszukujemy osob chetnych do wspolpracy :)

## fallow

hello , w obecnej fazie w ktorej znalazly sie vivid-sources i w ramach tego co uzgodnilismy z _Trollem_ mianowicie ze chcemy aby te sources byly coraz lepsze i coraz lepiej supportowane , oraz z racji tego ze ustalilismy takie zalozenia : 

```

 - gal. desktop ( x86 i ppc )
```

 - ppc ma _troll_

 ( patche w styly wydajnosciowych/deadline jak staircase, cfq2 , dodakti w stylu vesa3,fbsplash i inne , fixy dla x86 i ppc )

```

 - gal. server ( x86 ) 
```

 ( tylko stabilne patche , grsec,uml, bierzace netfilter , cpu scheduler nie typu deadline , ktory dobrze radzi sobie z obsluga serverow (np. zapchod )

szukamy osob chetnych do wspolpracy . nie mamy w tej chwili tyle czasu co kiedys . osobiscie mam go tez znacznie mniej (koniec studiow  :Sad:  )

projekt nie ma byc rozwijany szybko byle by dogonic trendy i wyprzedzic innych i zrobic pierwszy patchset na bazie jakiegos release , ale spokojnie i  dobrze  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

A na czym ta wspolpraca mialaby polegac?

----------

## _troll_

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  - ppc ma _troll_

 brzmi dumnie  :Smile: 

anyway - idzie o to, by przygotowac dwa kernele, jak napisal fallow powyzej. nie mam jak testowac serwerowej wersji jajka na ppc (brak czasu  :Sad:  ), jesli ma ktos na to ochote - przygotujemy patche ppc specific takze dla tej ARCH.

oprocz tego, zabawy jak aktualizacje netfilter moga pociagnac za soba potrzeby zmian iptables... stad - jesli ktos ma czas i czuje sie na silach, aby pomoc - zapraszamy  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> A na czym ta wspolpraca mialaby polegac?

 

pomoc przy wynajdywaniu / nakladaniu patchy (starczy powiadomic o czyms na co warto zwrocic uwage), testowanie kerneli po spatchowaniu, etc.

wszystko inne czego nie napisalem  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

tak , dokaldnie we wszystkim co ma zwiazek z robieniem patchsetu , oprocz zwyklego nakladania i poprawu rejectow , takze np. jesli trzeba sportowac do danej wersji kilka rzeczy to kazdy moze wziasc cos na siebie i bedzie latwiej. jesli np. ktos chce dodac jakis patch, to niech dodaj i go przetestuje i bedzie od razu milej i latwiej  :Smile: 

jakis przyklad jesli ktos np. uwarza se przydaloby sie cos co mozna by dolaczyc do wersji desktop i chce to zrobic to niec zrobic , jesli nie czuje sie na silach to niech np. napisze o tym , albo co zmienic i dlaczego . ogolnie moze to sie stac naszym wspolnym patchsetem etc .  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Moge wam pomóc w wynajdowaniu nowych patchy, ale z aplikowaniem ich u mnie będzie cienko, ale postaram sie  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

 *Woocash wrote:*   

> Moge wam pomóc w wynajdowaniu nowych patchy, ale z aplikowaniem ich u mnie będzie cienko, ale postaram sie 

 

good - przy czym na jedno prosimy zwracac uwage - czy patch ma sens, czy cos daje, itp. jesli ktos nie ma mozliwosci/umiejetnosci sprawdzic tego - niech poda info, a sami zerkniemy.

osobiscie nie jestem za robieniem jeszcze jednego xx-soruces z milionem patchy  :Wink:  wole, by mi tu wszystko dzialalo

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zytek

jak trafię na jakiś ciekawy patch, to na pewno się zgłoszę (gal. serwer, netfilter).

a co do testowania, to właśnie dzisiaj reinstaluję system na desktopie i jako jajko postawiłem vivid2 z moim konfigiem od 2.6.5, zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawowało :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Testowac? Hm... jesli vivid zostanie przy staircase to ok  :Wink:   :Laughing: 

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Testowac? Hm... jesli vivid zostanie przy staircase to ok  

 

na razie - napewno tak. co dalej - zobaczymy.

w kazdym razie w vivid-2.6.8.1 jest obecnie stair 8.3, ale zrobie port do jeszcze wczesniejszej wersji - 8.2. raczej zalezy mi na tym, by widziec system ladnie dzialajacy, niz na podbijaniu kolejnych numerkow wersji schedulera (to juz chyba przesada by byla, nieprawdaz??)

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Mhm... 8.3 sprawia niektorym pewne klopty, mi dziala dobrze.

----------

## fallow

ja sie zgadzam w 100%, do staircase`a 8.2 ma full zaufanie , czego nie moge powiedziec o >=8.3  z reszra moze wybor 8.2 i up-to-date .

imho w tej chwili staircase to najlepszy cpu scheduler na desktop. a "zawirowania " mina , w koncu to nie pierwszy raz i nie ostatni. 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

Chętnie potestuje wasz pach i zdam pełną relacje   :Cool:  W końcu trzeba wspieać polskie inicjatywy   :Wink: 

----------

## Pepek

Chętnie pomogę przy samym nakładaniu patchy, przygotowaniu ich do nałożenia (naprawa ewntualnych rejectów i offsetów) i wyszukiwaniu ciekawych dodatków. Obecnie sam jadę na jaju z własnym patchsetem (m.in. najnowsza (1.0.7rc1) alsa, staircase 8.3 (niezbyt dobrze się mi jednak sprawuje, muszę w nowszej wersji patchsetu zainteresować się czymś innym), badRAM, supermount, volunt-preempt, reiser4, itp., a to wszystko nałożone na 2.6.9-rc2), ale chętnie mogę własny patchset porzucić i wziąć udział w jakimś większym projekcie (np. Wasz). 

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

Pepek: Do ostatniego vivid'a (2.6.8.1) zrobilem wlasnie downgrade do staircase'a 8.2 - od razu _inaczej_ . 8.3 sucks...

Anyway - widze, ze odzew jest. To co - proponuje spotkanie na irc'u pora wieczorowa we czwartek (watpie, by wielu bylo w piatek w domu  :Smile: )) a przynajmniej wolnych w tym czasie  :Wink:  ).

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Woocash

Ja będę na pewno  :Smile: 

Jak tylko poradze sobie z irssi'em  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

to proponuje dla wszystkich dzisiaj - 22.30 - ircnet - #vivid-sources.

 :Smile:  ?

----------

## Poe

moze moja skromna pomoc sie przyda?

----------

## fallow

spox , pogadamy o wszystkim na ircu , bedzie latweij , pierwszy meeting dzis o 22.30 - ircnet - #vivid-sources

----------

## arsen

wpadne na kanał też, nie chce mi sie postami prowadzić dialogu, zbyt to męczące  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

No i nie mogłem wpaść na irc-a, bo mnie nie było w domku.  :Sad:  Mógłby mi więc ktoś streścić co ustalono i ogólnie co się działo ?

Pozdrówki.  :Cool: 

----------

## arsen

też niestety nie mogłem wpaść

----------

## Poe

ja również, Fallow wie czemu. nie chce mi sie tu tlumaczyc, ale nie moglem  :Sad: 

----------

## _troll_

ustalenia z grubsza byly male (malo ludzi przyszlo...  :Wink:  )

w tej chwili pracujemy nad wersja desktop jajeczka. zorientowana na x86 oraz ppc (z czego tego drugiego wyglada, ze na chwile obecna sam bede uzywal, jak i testowal).

wersja desktop dojdzie na forum za dzien / dwa. tym razem bez niespojnosci na www, czy tym podobnych  :Wink:  dojdzie kilka USE (jak m. in. grsec, czy vesa).

po zabawnym tescie staircase'a 8.0 (ktory umiescilem przez brak wywolania patchy dla upgrade'u do wersji 8.2) okazalo sie, ze ta wersja jest chyba najbardziej user-friednly. upgrade do 8.2 pozostawimy via USE dla chetnych.

o tym jak stosowne USE beda sie nadawly i do czego sluza - poinformujemy na forum.

w tej chwili potrzebni sa beta testerzy. wszystkich chetnych zapraszamy. pierwsze testowe patchpacki powinny sie pojawic juz dzis.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

zawsze mozemy sie spotkac znow na ircu  :Wink: 

co do staira , zauwarzylem wlasnie to samo co _troll_ . 8.3 wieszal kompy jesli xy nie bylo zrenicowane, 8.2 chodzil lepiej niz 8.3  , 8.1 lepiej niz 8.2 , a najlepiej , zadnych zlych obajwow przynajmniej nie zauwarzylem smiga 8.0 .

napisalem tez do Con`a Kolivasa o tym ...

probowalem tez dodac voluntary_preempt Ingo Molnara (P9) , dodal sie ok , tyle ze niestety wersja pod nie mm psuje obsluge przerwan (testowalem takze pod vanilla dla pewnosci) mysz reaguje z opoznieniem i takie myki.nie da sie tego wylaczyc z poziomu menuconfig. natomiast ostatnie / latest wersje pod rc-mm posiadaja rozgraniczenie w menu na wylaczenie voluntary w obsludze przerwan wiec mozna tego spokojnie uzywac...coz trzeba bedzie poczekac na 2.6.9 albo zrobic 2.6.9-rc3 , ale jednomyslnie sie zgodzilismy ze lepiej robic dalej 2.6.8.1 i poczekac na stable 2.6.9.

pozdro  :Wink: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

> co do staira , zauwarzylem wlasnie to samo co _troll_ . 8.3 wieszal kompy jesli xy nie bylo zrenicowane, 8.2 chodzil lepiej niz 8.3  , 8.1 lepiej niz 8.2 , a najlepiej , zadnych zlych obajwow przynajmniej nie zauwarzylem smiga 8.0 .
> 
> napisalem tez do Con`a Kolivasa o tym ...

 

Wlasnie... jakis znajomy mail mi sie przwianal jak czytalem dzisiaj CK  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

Polecam maila z CK:

 *Quote:*   

> Trying yet again to have one rock solid release I have a back to the future release.
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck9/
> 
> I dropped back to the last preempt-stable version of staircase: v8.2, added the hard_mw patch which prevents ram swapping on very heavy disk write loads, and removed the suse 9000 latency patch.
> ...

 

A wiec jednak powrot do 8.2  :Wink: 

PS. to dla tych nieczytajacych CK.

----------

## Woocash

Moim zdaniem najlepszy jest 8.0 staircase

----------

## _troll_

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Polecam maila z CK:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Trying yet again to have one rock solid release I have a back to the future release.
> 
> http://ck.kolivas.org/patches/2.6/2.6.8.1/2.6.8.1-ck9/
> ...

 

Hehehe. Widze, ze nie tylko ja i fallow to zauwazylismy  :Smile: 

ehhh..... a vivid5 byl prawie gotow..... no nic - trzeba bedzie sojrzec co sie w ck9 zmienilo.

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## zytek

dudes, ja chcę bootować mój nowy system dziś, czy jakiś vivid się do tego nadaje? :> chociażby przejściowo.

----------

## _troll_

 *zytek wrote:*   

> dudes, ja chcę bootować mój nowy system dziś, czy jakiś vivid się do tego nadaje? :> chociażby przejściowo.

 

vivid4 jest gotow i sie nadaje  :Wink:  (vivid3 takze, bowiem roznica miedzy nimi jest nieznaczna)

vivid4 da Ci staircase'a 8.2 . jesli wolisz 8.0 (a tego Ci polecam) po prostu wyedytuj ebuild i zahaszuj dwie linijki - te ktore zawieraja patche s8.0_8.1 i s8.1_8.2. otrzymasz vivid4 wraz ze staircase'em 8.0  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Ja i tak czekam na vivid5  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> Sometimes I think that some people are allergic to documentation.

 

hehehe  :Smile:  dorbre  :Very Happy: 

btw.testuje wlasnie 269-rc3 ze stairem 8.9 i takimi tam,

mialem przez 2 godziny jak do tej pory : 

 - jeden automatic reset

 - jedno automatyczne zakonczenie procesow X`ow

 - jedna zwiecha klawiatury...

jesi ktos testuje to jak u Was  :Smile:  ? 

btw. w stair 8.9 nie widac bledow z 8.3 w "plynnosci" ale te minusy ktore napisalem ...troche zniechecaja hehe  :Smile: 

chyba lepiej dalej czekac...

korci mnie jeszcze "io mudular schedulers" patch J.Axboe.

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## nelchael

 *fallow wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Sometimes I think that some people are allergic to documentation. 
> 
> hehehe  dorbre  

 

Brutalna prawda  :Neutral: 

----------

## fallow

co Wy na drugie spotkanie na ircu dzis , ewentualnie jutro w okolicy 22 ? ircnet , #vivid-sources 

pozdro  :Smile:  ?

UPDATE : 

ok, dzis o 22.00 - freenode -- #vivid-sources

jutro tez jesli beda chetni hehe..

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

fallow ja zawsze możesz liczyć na mnie   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 :Smile:  :Smile: 

greetz:)

----------

## _troll_

Witam wszystkich!

Ponownie zapraszamy na spotkanie na irc'u!

miejsce: jak poprzednio (bedzie raczej stale; szczegoly u gory)

czas: 22.00 we srode, 06.10.'04

Do zobaczenia!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

Yeap  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

Copy that  :Smile: 

----------

## Woocash

Jest ktoś na ircu teraz ?

----------

## fallow

tak , jestesmy od 22...siedzimy wlasnie ... :Very Happy: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

 *fallow wrote:*   

> tak , jestesmy od 22...siedzimy wlasnie ...
> 
> pozdro 

 

{OT}

fallow ja nie siedzie jestem jeszcze wolnym człowiekiem  :Wink: 

{/OT}

----------

## nelchael

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *fallow wrote:*   tak , jestesmy od 22...siedzimy wlasnie ...
> 
> pozdro  
> 
> {OT}
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

----------

## fallow

dobra, dzis o 22:00 na stalym juz kanale #vivid-sources na freenodzie , kolejny meeting hehe  :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

mysle , ze mozna tez przedystkutowac czy bedziemy robili w galezi vivid_e ktora aktualnie jest na 2.6.9-rc3-bk6 (  link tu ), wersje na mm.Con sam sportowal Staircase8.D pod 269rc3mm3. 

W tej chwili "jade na" 269rc3mm3 z owym Staircasem8.D+iso,range,batch z fbsplashem z voluntary_preempt T3 i chodzi bez zastrzezen...(jak do tej pory  :Very Happy:  )

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *fallow wrote:*   

> mysle , ze mozna tez przedystkutowac czy bedziemy robili w galezi vivid_e ktora aktualnie jest na 2.6.9-rc3-bk6 (  link tu ), wersje na mm.Con sam sportowal Staircase8.D pod 269rc3mm3.

 

No to chyba wreszcie Con sie dal przekonac do sportowania, pewnie jestes wniebowziety, co ?  :Wink: 

Co do robienia vivid_e w wersji na mm, to moze byc i tak, ale chyba nie na calym mm, co ? W koncu to przeciez ponad 600 roznych patch-y, a z wiekszosci z nich ponad 75 % uzywajacych jaja i tak nie skorzysta. My idea : stable+rcX+czesc z mmY+nasze dodatki (np. voluntary-preempt, najlepiej te ktores dzialajace  :Wink:  ).

Co do dzisiejszego meeting-u AV (Anonimowych Vividoholików  :Very Happy:  ), to chyba mnie na nim nie bedzie (  :Sad:  ), wiec fajnie by bylo, gdyby ktos go logowal i gdzies wrzucil z niego logi, co bym mogl sobie poczytac te pierdolki w jakiejs wolnej chwili (ktorych obecnie coraz mniej  :Sad:  ).

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

Ello! Ja sie pojawie niestety nie na dlugo... jutro na rano killer wyklad - spoznialscy/nieobecni maja prze***** (wyklad na ktorym sa listy obecnosci.... wtf?!?).

BTW. Pepek: patch z shfs ma sporo 'malformed'ow'. Moglbys go przejrzec jeszcze raz? Nie mialem czasu, by wszystko poporawiac, a troche tego bylo  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

czyli w sumie podobnie jak w tej chwili w vivid_e : rc+wybrana_czesc_z_mm+inne_dodatki. 

W sumie to takze mi sie najbardziej podoba. 

Jak dla mnie ostatnio rzadko wychodzi "uzywalne" mm.

w tej chwili jestem  na rc3mm3 z owym portem Con`a (  :Very Happy:  hehehehe,nareszcie) i Voluntary Preempt T3 i wydaje sie byc ok , ale nie wszsystkie jak wiadomo mm "sa w miare stable" sczegolnie ostatnio imho.

oka.to ustalimy jeszcze co tam bedzie mialo wejsc oprocz tego co jest  :Smile: 

szkoda ze nie bedziesz  :Razz: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Pepek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> BTW. Pepek: patch z shfs ma sporo 'malformed'ow'. Moglbys go przejrzec jeszcze raz? Nie mialem czasu, by wszystko poporawiac, a troche tego bylo 

 

No fu.... way, na vanilla 2.6.8.1 mi naklada sie idealnie i kompiluje przy wybraniu go w configu. Podeslij mi zestaw patchy, ktore nalozyles na vanille przed nalozeniem shfs-a, a dopasuje shfs-a do tego zestawu, a potem doloze BadRAM-a na tamto. Najlepiej wyslij mi mailem na adres pepek@poczta.neostrada.pl , a dzis w nocy sie tym zajme i do rana beda oba patche gotowe.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

http://trollmoors.dyndns.org/vivid/2.6.8.1/vivid-sources.tar.bz2

archiwum zawiera vivid7 oraz vivid8 (z najnowszymi poprawkami). przy emerge'owaniu vivid8 sciagnie Ci vivid-2.6.8.1-base4.tar.bz2 - archiwu, zawiera late z shfs, ktora sciagnalem z www (adres podawales mi na ircu).

plz - przejrzyj ten patch. prawdopodobnie mozilla mi to zle zachowala (to taki blad, ze nie wierze abys sam go tam zostawil!). podeslij mi dzialajaca wersje na p_maciag@wp.pl (kulturalnie wymienilismy sie mailami  :Wink:  ). takze BADRam (z prosby powyzej) wrzuc do maila to jeszcze dzis przygotwuje wydanie base5  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Mail poszedl dzis rankiem z shfs z poprawionym babolem powodujacym zawsze kompilacje jako modul  :Smile:  i z badramem (przetestowanym z vivid-em8 - for me works ok  :Wink:  ). Mam nadzieje, ze to dostales i niedlugo doczekamy sie vivid9 (ho ho, ale numeracja, w krotszym czasie dogonilismy patchset Con'a  :Very Happy:  ). A problemy z zapisaniem mojego patcha z mozilli (jesli w ogole takie byly) nie wyniklyby gdybym mial dostep r/w do cvs-a.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## fallow

no to trzeba zrobic rw  :Smile: 

walilem sie z tym stairem E/F troche , pozniej dorobie nick`sa... :Smile: 

pzodro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

CVS na razie wylaczony  :Sad:  galimedes probuje zalatwic lepszy serwer na to (trzymamy kciuki!). Na chwile obecna dalej tworze wszystko u siebie...

na razie galimedes uruchomil serwerek z www - dziala duzo lepiej niz moj domowy  :Wink: )) dziekujemy!!!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## nelchael

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> CVS na razie wylaczony  galimedes probuje zalatwic lepszy serwer na to (trzymamy kciuki!)

 

Przykra sprawa z tym cvs  :Sad:  mam nadzieje, ze galimedesowi uda sie  :Smile: 

PS. (elektrownia + ext3) + (32mb ramu + pare serwerow) = klopoty  :Sad: 

----------

## fallow

meeting jutro ( wtorek ) 22:30 ? #vivid-sources - freenode ?  :Wink: 

greetz

----------

## _troll_

z checia  :Smile: )))

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

Jestem za, a nawet przeciw.  :Wink:  A tak serio, serio, to postaram sie zjawic za wszelka cene.  :Smile: 

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## pax82

to ja tez sie pokaze, moze do czegos sie przydam

----------

## Poe

na 90% dla mnie nie  :Sad:  wybaczcie, ale dla mnie (wlasciwie dla moich rodzicieli) za pozno, zebym siedzial przy kompie a szczegolnie przy necie. a pozatym znajac zycie tata bedzie jakies teksty pisac  i neta bedzie potrzebowal.. takze ja poraz kolejny odpadam

ps

wtrące pewną rzecz los tak chcial, zostalem przyjety do vivid-suources team  :Wink: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Poe wrote:*   

> na 90% dla mnie nie  wybaczcie, ale dla mnie (wlasciwie dla moich rodzicieli) za pozno, zebym siedzial przy kompie a szczegolnie przy necie. a pozatym znajac zycie tata bedzie jakies teksty pisac  i neta bedzie potrzebowal.. takze ja poraz kolejny odpadam
> 
> ps
> 
> wtrące pewną rzecz los tak chcial, zostalem przyjety do vivid-suources team 

 

Poe nie martw się wrzucę logi gdzieś na serwer żebyś wiedział co jest grane   :Wink: 

----------

## fallow

 *Poe wrote:*   

> na 90% dla mnie nie  wybaczcie, ale dla mnie (wlasciwie dla moich rodzicieli) za pozno, zebym siedzial przy kompie a szczegolnie przy necie. a pozatym znajac zycie tata bedzie jakies teksty pisac  i neta bedzie potrzebowal.. takze ja poraz kolejny odpadam
> 
> ps
> 
> wtrące pewną rzecz los tak chcial, zostalem przyjety do vivid-suources team 

 

a nick`s scheduler to gdzie ?  :Razz:   :Wink: 

(u mnie raz atomic, raz black screen ) chyba trzeba jakiejs bardziej zblizonej do 2681 wersji poszukac)

----------

## Poe

 *galimedes wrote:*   

>  *Poe wrote:*   na 90% dla mnie nie  wybaczcie, ale dla mnie (wlasciwie dla moich rodzicieli) za pozno, zebym siedzial przy kompie a szczegolnie przy necie. a pozatym znajac zycie tata bedzie jakies teksty pisac  i neta bedzie potrzebowal.. takze ja poraz kolejny odpadam
> 
> ps
> 
> wtrące pewną rzecz los tak chcial, zostalem przyjety do vivid-suources team  
> ...

 

dzięki  :Wink:  przyda sie

 *fallow wrote:*   

> 
> 
> a nick`s scheduler to gdzie ?  
> 
> 

 

Własnie nad ym pracuje... wczoraj odkad ostatni raz gadalismy juz mnie przy kompie nie bylo az do teraz

----------

## _troll_

 *pax82 wrote:*   

> to ja tez sie pokaze, moze do czegos sie przydam

 

pytanie konkursowe - jak sie czujesz z lircem z cvs'u? myslisz, ze dalbys rade sie pobawic w przenosiny tego do jajka?

jak na razie lirc to jedyna rzecz, ktora do konca mi nie dziala.... przeczytalem juz parenascie howto'sow, ale.... albo one byly cienkie, albo ja wszystko zrozumialem na opak  :Sad:  - totalnie bez skutkow. praca nad vivid-sources dala mi mozliwosc i kopa na rozruch do testowania roznych latek lirc'a. ta ktora obecnie mamy w jajku to jedyna z ktora devfs mi w ogole tworzy urzadzenie....

anyway - widze, ze interesowales sie lirc'em. jesli myslisz ze jestes w stanie przeniesc nowe zrodla lub moglbys mi przy tym pomoc - daj znac na priv'a ( mail: p_maciag@wp.pl albo JID: troll@chrome.pl ).

jesli masz ochote zrobic cokolwiek innego dla vivid'a - zapraszamy  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## _troll_

prosba:

jak po ostatnich dniach widac - mamy problem z mirrorami... wiekszosc utrzymywana jest po prostu na prywatnych kompach (w moim przypadku na domowym). i powoli sie to wszystko po mirorach roznosi...

jesli ktos moze udostepnic miejsce na serwerze i dac konto(a) - jedno wspolne tez wystarczy - prosimy o wiadomosc. nie mamy w czym wybierac, wiec kazda pomoc sie przyda  :Wink:  jesli bylby to serwerek www z php - byloby idealnie do potrzeb  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jesli ktos moze udostepnic miejsce na serwerze i dac konto(a) - jedno wspolne tez wystarczy - prosimy o wiadomosc. nie mamy w czym wybierac, wiec kazda pomoc sie przyda  jesli bylby to serwerek www z php - byloby idealnie do potrzeb 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

w sumie ja mógłbym dac... z php, ile gdzies mb potrzebne?

----------

## _troll_

 *Poe wrote:*   

> w sumie ja mógłbym dac... z php, ile gdzies mb potrzebne?

 

zapomnialem napisac.... mea culpa!

nie wiecej jak 40MB - na te chwile calosc zajmuje 8.4 MB, ale licze ze bedzie sie nam vivid dalej rozwijal  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

tyle moge spokojnie wygospodarowac.. posłąłem na pm'a wiadomosc ze szcegolami.

pozdrawiam

----------

## Pepek

Trzeba ustalic jakis termin kolejnego spotkania na ircu. Proponuje jutro (wtorek, 19.10.04), miejsce stale, godzina 22:00 lub 22:30. Tym razem pospiech spotkania jest zalecany, bo Linus zmienil zdanie i przyspieszyl wydanie 2.6.9, ktore ukaze sie wlasnie jutro (info tutaj : http://lkml.org/lkml/2004/10/18/203 ), wiec trzeba omowic i zabrac sie do pracy z patchami do tej wersji, aby 2.6.9-vivid1 mogl szybko ujrzec swiatlo dzienne.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## _troll_

ok - jestem za 22  :Smile: 

ps. pepek, czy moglbys przejrzec patch shfs pod katem ppc? nie buduje sie  :Sad: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Pepek

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> ps. pepek, czy moglbys przejrzec patch shfs pod katem ppc? nie buduje sie 

 

Przejrzec przejrzalem, ale nic tam nie widze w tym kierunku konkretnego. Podaj jakie bledy Ci wywala przy kompilacji, to moge posznupac, ale i tak nic nie gwarantuje, w koncu to nie ja to shfs robie, zapytam sie tworcow tego fs-a, czy w ogole dziala ten patch na innych architekturach niz x86.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## nelchael

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Proponuje jutro (wtorek, 19.10.04), miejsce stale, godzina 22:00 lub 22:30.

 

HA! Jako, ze zdalem (  :Very Happy:  ) to sie pojawie  :Smile: 

----------

## galimedes

 *Pepek wrote:*   

> Proponuje jutro (wtorek, 19.10.04), miejsce stale, godzina 22:00 lub 22:30.

 

Hehe jak zawsze stawie się na miejscu   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

oka , ja jeszcze nie zdalem ale stawie sie na miejscu.

bede o 22:30 . no przeciez mecz jest  :Razz:   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

yeh.. mnie nie bedzie oczywiscie... ja fallowowi mowilem wczoraj na gg, ze niestety mi jedynie odpowiadaja troche wczesniejsze godziny (do21:00, ewentualnie ~22:00 na koniec tygodnia)... niestety... taki los..

----------

## _troll_

Ehhh... no troche czasu uplynelo. vivid2 juz istnieje, ale ma bledy i mozna go troche dopiescic przed wypuszczeniem  :Wink: 

znajda sie chetnie na irc jutro (wtorek, 2.11) ok. 22?

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## fallow

jutro jest barca - milan  :Razz:   :Smile: 

ja moge wpasc ale po meczu 

forza rossoneri 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## _troll_

wyjde na ignoranta, ale zapytam wprost - o ktorej sie meczyk konczy??  :Razz: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

PS. fallow - uruchom jabber'a! to gg ciagle tylko pada  :Wink: 

----------

## Woocash

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> wyjde na ignoranta, ale zapytam wprost - o ktorej sie meczyk konczy?? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek
> ...

 

Hmmm, a ja ciągle myślałem że deszcz tylko pada  :Razz:   :Smile: 

----------

## fallow

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> wyjde na ignoranta, ale zapytam wprost - o ktorej sie meczyk konczy?? 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek
> ...

 

ale dzis dziala ladnie ( at now - takze ) 

to gg ..to ja juz nie moge z nim ostatnio  :Razz:  , moge uruchamiac jak padnie gg  :Smile: 

mecz konczy sie o 22:45

pozdro

----------

## Pepek

Sprobuje wpasc na irc-a, ale niczego nie obiecuje.

Pozdrowki.  :Cool: 

----------

## sofcik

Tak więc mam pytanie czy istnieje do tego ebuild ?

Poradzić moge sobie i bez niego, ale jakoś tak wolałbym ebuild żeby przy emerge world nie ściągały się niepotrzebne sources ;p 

Cool że będzie polskie jajko  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _troll_

juz jest jakis czas  :Wink:  oczywiscie z ebuildem

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=241146

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

Co byście powiedzieli na #vivid-sources dzis? mi akurat bardzo odpowiada dzisiejszy wieczór (najlepiej w godzinach 20:30-21:00 zacząć.. przynajmniej mi tak odpowiada).. bo trzeba by bylo ustalic conieco o vivid-server (v-chesee  :Wink:  spodobala mi sie ta naswa server -> ser -> chesee -> vivid-cheese  :Wink:  nawet pasuje  :Razz:  )

pozdrawiam

Poe

----------

## _troll_

chetnie. 21 mi pasuje.

aktualnie wyglada to tak, ze desktopwowy vivid-2.6.9 jest juz praktycznie kompletny ( z dokladnoscia do roznych innych architektur o ktorych wspominano, ale brak konkretnego odzewu). trzeba w koncu ruszyc serwer  :Very Happy: 

jesli ktos ma jakies pomysly - zapraszamy!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## Poe

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> [...] ( z dokladnoscia do roznych innych architektur o ktorych wspominano, ale brak konkretnego odzewu). trzeba w koncu ruszyc serwer 
> 
> [..]
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> ...

 

wiem, tu o mnei tez mowa - amd64

cóż. pytalem sie bo porostu _jest szansa_ ze bede mial nowego kompa z tym prockiem, ale to jak juz w przyszlym tygodniu dopiero. nie mowilem wczesniej bo nie chce zapeszac  :Smile: 

co do serwera, to tez o mnie  :Wink: 

pozdrawiam również

Marcin (heh, chyba porazpierwszy tu uzylem swojego imienia oficjalnie  :Wink:  )

----------

## fallow

no to chyba dobra nowina , ze od jutra zaczynamy takze na sourceforge.net  :Smile: 

w ciagu 24h dostepny bedzie http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources

of course pewnei zajmie kilka dni przygotowanie wszystkiego

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## ai

to bedzie dla vivid czy vv_e , a moze obydwa? ;] Uzywam od 3 dni vv_e i po prostu rewelka =]

----------

## fallow

najs  :Smile:  :Smile: 

bedzie wszystko , a w przyszlosci takze wersja pod server 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## PLum

o to ja juz nie moge sie doczekac wersji pod serwer  :Smile: 

jak by sie dalo - to zeby tam bylo "grsecurity" lub patch do tego zeby liste procesow widziala dana grupa (jak cos to nawet kiedys sam se napisalem taka latke - moge ja upgradnac i podeslac), imq <- pewniak no i wiadomo sporo zabawek z patch-o-matic  :Very Happy: 

btw. ostatni zestaw 2.6.10-rc2-vv_e2 <- jest mega pro cacy, 

Wery good work :]

----------

## fallow

milo to slyszec  :Smile: 

mysle , ze obgadamy jeszcze wszystko i ustalimy razem co sie tam znajdzie , moze tez watek na forum bedzie lepszy niz rozmowa na ircu ktora wiadomo zchodzi w rozne strony  :Smile: 

co do patcha , kooperacja mile widziana  :Smile: 

pozdro

[EDIT] 

oka , http://sourceforge.net/projects/vivid-sources juz dziala , jest dostepna w tej chwili ostatnia wersja vv_e oraz ebuild ktory korzysta z servera sourceforge. 

[/EDIT]

----------

